# Yeah, but ... how many knives do you REALLY need?



## shesulsa (Oct 20, 2006)

There are lots of knives ... pretty ones ... sharp ones ... frivilous ones ... double-edged, single-edged, serrated, combo ....

Though the liquidity of my finances cannot come close to matching the flow of drool when my eyes rest upon a blade I don't own, I contain things by reminding myself ... "I don't *really* need that right now."

Considering that one likely carries at least two knives and hides several around the home and in the vehicle, how many knives must _you_ really own?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> There are lots of knives ... pretty ones ... sharp ones ... frivilous ones ... double-edged, single-edged, serrated, combo ....
> 
> Though the liquidity of my finances cannot come close to matching the flow of drool when my eyes rest upon a blade I don't own, I contain things by reminding myself ... "I don't *really* need that right now."
> 
> Considering that one likely carries at least two knives and hides several around the home and in the vehicle, how many knives must _you_ really own?


 
Really not that many.  What you really need is the right knife for the purpose that you are using it for in your hands at that moment.  That is what is really important.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 20, 2006)

I am a collector and I have lots of different knives mostly for nothing but show.  However, the knife I always use to open up things and so forth is a fairly inexpensive little pocket knife that is durable and efficient for what I want.  That is probably the knife I will have with me if I ever need to use one for self defense.  So it is also the one I practice with the most.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 20, 2006)

To really answer your question one must know what is it for, kitchen well then atleast seven, tool shed probaly around five, display around two houndred, SD only one and that would be the one you would carry all the time, for show and tell thousand and thousand.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> There are lots of knives ... pretty ones ... sharp ones ... frivilous ones ... double-edged, single-edged, serrated, combo ....
> 
> Though the liquidity of my finances cannot come close to matching the flow of drool when my eyes rest upon a blade I don't own, I contain things by reminding myself ... "I don't *really* need that right now.



Is your name JeffJ? 



shesulsa said:


> Considering that one likely carries at least two knives and hides several around the home and in the vehicle, how many knives must _you_ really own?



I don't personally own any.  I don't necessarily hide them around my house or in a vehicle.  I have never felt the need and have often worried that it would be used against me if I did.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 20, 2006)

Lisa said:


> Is your name JeffJ?


*looks down shirt* Uhhh ... if it is, I need to have a serious talk with my parents.



> I don't personally own any.  I don't necessarily hide them around my house or in a vehicle.  I have never felt the need and have often worried that it would be used against me if I did.


With all your guns, why would you need one? 
Seriously, that's what you have a backup for.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 21, 2006)

You don't really need that many.  The thing is, some of us collect them...others (myself included) accumulate them in the search for the "perfect knife."  The aforementioned search is always complicated by the fact that the manufacturers refuse to quit introducing dozens of cool new designs every year


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 21, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> To really answer your question one must know what is it for, kitchen well then atleast seven, tool shed probaly around five, display around two houndred, SD only one and that would be the one you would carry all the time, for show and tell thousand and thousand.


Well, I'm gonna difer with you on this Terry, for kitchen work you really only need three.  A good 10" Chef's knife, a pairing knife, and a good flexible boning knife.  You can do pretty much anything with those three you'll need to in a home kitchen.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 21, 2006)

How many do I need?

One of each!!!!!

Jeff


----------



## arnisador (Oct 21, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> when my eyes rest upon a blade I don't own, I contain things by reminding myself ... "I don't *really* need that right now."



This kind of thinking will get you nowhere.

Buying knives _is _addictive. But as to how many you need, it depends on how many tasks/situations you might face. If you just need a self-defense blade, all you need is one that can be worn/concealed with whatever outfits you're likely to wear (meaning, in all likelihood, a folder). If you also go camping, or need one for certain tasks at work, or want one secreted about the house, you may need more.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 23, 2006)

A few, assuming we're diverging away from the kitchen knife discussion:

1) Spyderco Police: My daily knife, used quite frequently.  Yes, indeed, the hordes of packing tape and cardboard boxes are quivering in their collective husks...

2) Spyderco Delica: My daily knife, when in states where blade length on lockback blades is restricted.  Since this has a 2 7/8" blade (as opposed to the 4+" blade of the Spyderco Police model), it's perfectly legal in almost all of the states where my #1 choice isn't.  

3) My custom-made Kukri: I love chopping stuff with this, and I don't regret having traded my Kris Cutlery Katana for this bad boy.  Sometimes I'll let a weed in my garden grow tall, just so that I can have an excuse to hack away.  Make no mistakes, this isn't a cheap production Kukri, like Cold Steel, but the real thing.  Is it really necessary?  Well, probably not, but the sheer satisfaction of using it comes very, very close to the joys of cutting straw mats with my swords.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 23, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> A few, assuming we're diverging away from the kitchen knife discussion:
> 
> 1) Spyderco Police: My daily knife, used quite frequently.  Yes, indeed, the hordes of packing tape and cardboard boxes are quivering in their collective husks...
> 
> ...


Who made your Kukri?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Jeff,

I have a Kuhkri right from that region and you can really tell that it is the real thing when you pick it up and use it.  I have worked with other ones, cold steel, etc and they are not even close to being as good.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 23, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Who made your Kukri?


 
My friend had bought a Himalayan Imports Kukri, and did some customizations on it.  He replaced the handle with a Kamagong (Macassar Ebony) one that he made himself).  25" blade, but despite it's length, it's very, very manuverable.

This one is from the Kobra line.


----------



## althaur (Oct 23, 2006)

YOu can't have too many.



As long as your wife doesn't find your collection, at which time you may be forced to decrease it a bit until you find a better hiding place.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 23, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> My friend had bought a Himalayan Imports Kukri, and did some customizations on it.  He replaced the handle with a Kamagong (Macassar Ebony) one that he made himself).  25" blade, but despite it's length, it's very, very manuverable.
> 
> This one is from the Kobra line.


Thanks, I'll have to look into those.

Mine is just an old "British issue" type.  Not bad, but not really good either.

Jeff


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 23, 2006)

> You don't really need that many. The thing is, some of us collect them...others (myself included) accumulate them in the search for the "perfect knife." The aforementioned search is always complicated by the fact that the manufacturers refuse to quit introducing dozens of cool new designs every year


 

I must completly agree  it is all the fault of those darn knife makers and manufacturers, they keep putting out new and interesting ones for us to try


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 23, 2006)

Um, at least one more than the other fella?

 

Cthulhu




shesulsa said:


> There are lots of knives ... pretty ones ... sharp ones ... frivilous ones ... double-edged, single-edged, serrated, combo ....
> 
> Though the liquidity of my finances cannot come close to matching the flow of drool when my eyes rest upon a blade I don't own, I contain things by reminding myself ... "I don't *really* need that right now."
> 
> Considering that one likely carries at least two knives and hides several around the home and in the vehicle, how many knives must _you_ really own?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

althaur said:


> YOu can't have too many.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as your wife doesn't find your collection, at which time you may be forced to decrease it a bit until you find a better hiding place.


 
*How true is that*! :rofl:  You can also insert husband in their for the ladies as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 23, 2006)

So, I've been going through my house, turning over a new leaf as it were and this involves going through every nook and cranny.  Well ... 

... I opened up my bottom dresser drawer which is where I store some old belts, outgrown kids uniforms, braces, wraps, splints, slings ... and guess what I found?  

A COLLECTOR'S SET OF KNIVES given to me by a friend a few years ago - each one represents a different branch of the military.  It was a KEWL gift and ... and ... and I found KNIVES!!! :boing1::boing2::boing1:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> So, I've been going through my house, turning over a new leaf as it were and this involves going through every nook and cranny. Well ...
> 
> ... I opened up my bottom dresser drawer which is where I store some old belts, outgrown kids uniforms, braces, wraps, splints, slings ... and guess what I found?
> 
> A COLLECTOR'S SET OF KNIVES given to me by a friend a few years ago - each one represents a different branch of the military. It was a KEWL gift and ... and ... and I found KNIVES!!! :boing1::boing2::boing1:


 
It is always to find something you have otally forgot about. Good for you


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> It is always to find something you have otally forgot about. Good for you


 
Yep, it is always great to find something that you have forgotten.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 23, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Yep, it is always great to find something that you have forgotten.


 
You know great minds think a like


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 23, 2006)

The gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 23, 2006)

Well, I found more, actually, in places I had hidden them in case of urgent need and ... urgent need hasn't occurred as yet.

My train of thought is if I plan on having some at immediate disposal like this, I'm going to need a lot more than I have, because I might be carrying light that day ... and it's a GREAT excuse to buy ... MORE KNIVES!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 23, 2006)

althaur said:


> YOu can't have too many.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as your wife doesn't find your collection, at which time you may be forced to decrease it a bit until you find a better hiding place.


I guess I'm lucky, but my wife wants the bigger ones. like swords.  She's really not interested until it's over a foot and a half long.


----------



## elder999 (Oct 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Considering that one likely carries at least two knives and hides several around the home and in the vehicle, how many knives must _you_ really own?


 

All of them. *All* of them. *ALL OF THEM!*

(knives-hehe-I _like_ knives....)

I shouldn't even begin to count-seriously, do I count the ones for the kitchen as well??Do I leave out swords?

I mean, isn't this a question better asked about guns? I can at least reliably count those.....


----------



## althaur (Oct 25, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> I guess I'm lucky, but my wife wants the bigger ones. like swords. She's really not interested until it's over a foot and a half long.


 

Wow!  It's a good thing my wife has smacked all of the gutter thoughts out of my head or that could have been taken really really badly.  :angel:


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2006)

Last night one for cutting the salad and another to cut the bread and another one to slice the meat and before I forget one for the butter so the childern could put it on there breadf so I guess 4 was all I needed.
I'll let you know about tonight


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm getting knife envy here!  

Right now I only have one...the Spyderco.

I do have my eyes on...more than one


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 25, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I'm getting knife envy here!
> 
> Right now I only have one...the Spyderco.
> 
> I do have my eyes on...more than one


Don't resisit it.  Just give in now and waste all your money of knives.  You really don't need food do you?  Give in and life will be much easier!


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Don't resisit it. Just give in now and waste all your money of knives. You really don't need food do you? Give in and life will be much easier!


 
...so...tempting...the...urge...is...calling...to...me...


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 25, 2006)

It was a sad day when I put all my knives in a packing box to sit in a garage at my parents when I came overseas (didn't think the airline nor customs would appreciate a 10" SpecOps bolo strapped to my leg).  

At any rate, how many do I really need?  None.  How many do I want?  Heh... an easier question would be how many DON'T I want... 

I miss my Spyderco Endura, I miss my bolo, I miss my 5" double-serrated-blade boot knife.... Yeah... making me all misty here...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 25, 2006)

OUMoose said:


> It was a sad day when I put all my knives in a packing box to sit in a garage at my parents when I came overseas (didn't think the airline nor customs would appreciate a 10" SpecOps bolo strapped to my leg).
> 
> At any rate, how many do I really need?  None.  How many do I want?  Heh... an easier question would be how many DON'T I want...
> 
> I miss my Spyderco Endura, I miss my bolo, I miss my 5" double-serrated-blade boot knife.... Yeah... making me all misty here...


The airlines wouldn't have liked them on your person or in your carryon, but I had no problems taking quite a few knives with me when I got PCSd to Germany.

Jeff


----------

